# Bed Sizes! Random but Important



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

We are gearing up to depart. Have basic question. 
Are the bed sizes in Philippines same as in USA? 
We are planning on bringing sheets and just stopped ourselves once we realized our assumption might be incorrect. 

Any household items you recommend bringing that are more expensive in Philippines as compared elsewhere? 



Thanks!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, the width and lengths are generally the same, but you will not find many that have the huge depth that is so popular in the US, requiring the fitted sheets with 14-18 inch deep pockets.

Kings are rare here but you can get them. We have a queen, 60 X 75 and a full double, 54 X 75.

It is hard to find good quality / high thread count sheets here. Seems that they max out at about 300 thread count and those are expensive. I wish I had brought some sheets.

Probably my best purchase here has been our queen mattress. Uratex is the most popular brand of inexpensive foam mattresses here, but they also have some premium lines. We bought a queen K Premium that has a 3 inch memory foam top, and it is the best mattress I have ever slept on. My last mattress in the US cost about $1500, and this was 18000p on sale at the Uratex factory sale last May. My back and hips love the memory foam!


----------



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

DonAndAbby - Thank you! Perfectly timed response as we are buying our bedding now. 

We want to buy mattress pads/covers. I need your advice based on your experience buying sheets in the Philippines. Do you recommend we buy the mattress pads/covers before leaving for Philippines? 

If possible, we would like to purchase them there since they are very bulky to travel with..
Therefore, is there a recommendation for where to buy (reasonably priced) home goods such as these near the BGC - Makati area of Manila?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Nottingham said:


> DonAndAbby - Thank you! Perfectly timed response as we are buying our bedding now.
> 
> We want to buy mattress pads/covers. I need your advice based on your experience buying sheets in the Philippines. Do you recommend we buy the mattress pads/covers before leaving for Philippines?
> 
> ...


We have only bought 2 cheap mattress covers and didn't really shop around, so I don't know for sure if better ones are available, but I would suspect they are. We have limited shopping options here in Subic but I am sure there must be a lot more options in Manila.

Sorry, I don't know the Manila shopping. If you buy them in the US, perhaps you can use them for packing fragile items.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Nottingham, we brought all our bedding with us. In our condo we have a king size for us, a queen for one daughter and a double for the other and all the sheets we bought in Canada fit just fine here. We didn't buy comforters..just quilts for the girls and we just have sheets on our bed. As for packing it all...hello Ziploc storage savers...they worked awesome!! 
As for price comparison here, we got a membership at S&R here in the Fort ( just like Costco really) and I see you can get 'bed in a bag' sets for around $60/70. So not too bad at all, and they have towels etc. 
Oh and we bought mattress covers/ protectors in Canada too...my logic for bringing it all was our flight from Canada got in at 5:45am....I didn't want to have to worry about existing sheets on the beds and the state of them. When we got to our condo, I stripped the beds, put on the covers/ bedding so that way we had fresh clean sheets to sleep in etc.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

A condo I was renting in Ortigas a few years ago had some weird size mattress that I didnt realize until I went to buy some sheets for at SM Department store. I dont recall the size, but it was bigger than a US Queen and smaller than a King. Of course SM Department store wouldnt take the sheets back, but they DID offer me to have the sheets resized. Took them about a week and I dont remember having to pay for the service. They were pretty pricey, maybe p6k or p8k for a fitted sheet, flat sheet and 2 pillow cases, so it may have been that particular brand of sheets that offered the resizing service.


----------

